# Dark Eldar raider HELP!!



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

So I got a dark Eldar raider on sprue from a trade and now I can't build w/o instructions. Is there a site or a gw page that has the assembly instructions? Much appreciate any help on this.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

There is no site I am aware of that supplies instructions and GW do not supply them seperatly.

My recommendation would be to ask a bits site too see if they have any instructions they can supply you.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just had a check and i dont have any at the moment.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Buy a second Raider or a Ravager. You will need more than one if you are putting together an army. If you are just collecting +1 humakt.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, your best option would be what LTKage said, just buy another one, since you will need them. If I remember correctly, I had difficulty at one stage even with the instructions.


----------



## LTKage (May 2, 2012)

Insanity72 said:


> Yeah, your best option would be what LTKage said, just buy another one, since you will need them. If I remember correctly, I had difficulty at one stage even with the instructions.


Was it with the deck or getting the two sides of the hull to fit together properly? Such a pain.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Ninjurai said:


> So I got a dark Eldar raider on sprue from a trade and now I can't build w/o instructions. Is there a site or a gw page that has the assembly instructions? Much appreciate any help on this.


Right, send me a PM with your adress and I'll be sending you a letter in return. I have about three of these instruction booklets still lying around somewhere in the cellar. 
Might take a while shipping to Anchorage, but alas. 
Must be the Christmas season ...


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

LTKage said:


> Was it with the deck or getting the two sides of the hull to fit together properly? Such a pain.


I was about to post saying it was just the hull, but then I had a flashback to the deck as well....Not looking forward to having to put more together.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Insanity72 said:


> I was about to post saying it was just the hull, but then I had a flashback to the deck as well....Not looking forward to having to put more together.


Raiders are kinda bad. But I find they fit together better than Rhino chassis. But the worst thing I ever assembled was a Drop Pod. But the worst individual part is the Raider's hull spikes and blades. Keep breaking off!


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I hate just trying to get all the individual spikes to point the same way as all the others, god it takes forever....


----------



## DanoNecrono (Apr 15, 2012)

Email GW and see if you could get some instructions. A friend of mine had his dog eat his Chimera instructions and GW sent him a .pdf copy within a few hours.


----------

